# black drum



## mtac454 (Apr 23, 2011)

Can someone tell me good places to catch black drum without using a boat? I've heard you can catch them off the bridge by bayview park but I've never seen anyone catch them. Any advice helps.


----------



## new wave archery (May 2, 2008)

there all over in bayou chico. espacially around ole browns marine.


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

Under and around the train trestle at the 17th ave boat ramp.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

There is a 20-30lb drum hanging around the rocks near the 17th Avenue trestle. I have now seen him twice.


----------



## mtac454 (Apr 23, 2011)

I went there and had no luck with any thing but flies


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Lol the mean ones that bite?


----------

